# I'm Back



## calwb (Feb 7, 2015)

Well I'm back ,not over the loss of my wife and never will be,but I have decided to get on with my life and keep camping. I truly believe that is what she would want. I sold my truck and her car and bought another tv. I got a Jeep grand Cherokee ,v8 4x4 so I will camp at least once a month.:smile:


----------



## Admin (Dec 1, 2011)

Welcome back.


----------



## calwb (Feb 7, 2015)

I have my first trip set up in two weeks and this will be the first one without my wife. Just me and my little dog, going to a state park to fish for a few days. I know it won't be the same without her but life has to go on, no matter how much it hurts.:vs_sob:


----------



## Greywuff (Oct 11, 2015)

Welcome back, my friend. Sorry I hdnt seen this earlier.


----------

